# Kittens ;o)



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thought i'd let everyone know that my beautiful Lady Panther had 9!! kittens between half 1 and half 4 this morning x

all good weights, smallest is 85g and biggest is 140g

once mums had some kip and kittens are completely dry i'll colour and sex them x

will also then take pics  x


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

NINE!! Wow, that's a handful 

Congratulations, I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations, you certainly have your handsful. Cant wait for some pics xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks girls xx

Well we have a variety here :lol: x

1 x Blue Tortie/Torbie (Silver?) Girl

2 x Black Solid Boys

1 x Blue Solid (Smoke?) Boy

1 x Blue Tabby Boy - could be blue silver

3 x Black Tabby Boys 

1 x Black Smoke Boy

however this is subject to change still :lol: xx

Noisy bunch!! x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW NINE! Looking forward to seeing the photos. Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW! 9!!!! well done mum!

Are you going to have to top up?


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG 9!!! How wonderful, fantastic news - well done cant wait to see piccys of them all. Congratulations xx:thumbup:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks girls xx

One of them i am yes, he's not much smaller but not as strong as the others x hopefully i can help him get stronger though xx

However don't need to worry about the lone girl - nicknamed her scrappy doo already - moany and scrapping constantly lol x


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

awww wow...what an exciting time in your house


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

oh wow 9!! 
cant wait to see the pics
congratulations
:thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Brilliant - 9 wow!!! Congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

montage of kittens - it's like a mad jumble lol x

will take individual ones in the next couple of days


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

They look big and healthy. 
Fingers crossed for the weaker one.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

He's not weak really, just going to find it much harder bless him with all the big bullies lol x he'll be ok though hopefully, he's being watched closely lol x


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

9! my god!

all looks great, enjoy them


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

That's good to hear, I'm sure he'll do just fine.


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

awwwwwww she looks drunk in the first pic bless..lol
mind you i would after giving birth to nine babies.
great pics
xxx


----------



## poshcats (May 17, 2008)

Congratulations on the kittens, Mummy looks so happy although she will have her paws full!!!

Lynne
x


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Well done bet they are all a handfull as they grow


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh wow - nine! Fantastic - well done Lady Panther, poor thing she must be worn out or she soon will be with all that lot 
They look lovely Lou. Congratulations


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

oh i love them they are so cute.

good luck with them all and hope mum gets some rest but 9 kittys bless her she has her work cut out.

love the picks as well.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone xx

She's doing so well bless her, she's had slightly less sleep than me aswell! (i've had 20 minutes literally!!)

little boy has latched and fed from mum now - i think my small top ups helped him to fight a bit more - less worried now, just gotta keep helping him with the bullies, which incidently is the 2 large black solids and the girl!! lol x


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

You're going to have so much fun in a few weeks  Congrats!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Mochali said:


> You're going to have so much fun in a few weeks  Congrats!


lol, tell me about it!! but it'll be worth it  xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations Lou XX they are gorgeous!!!!!!!! - may have to pinch one (or 2 or 3....)

D xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulation!!! they look gorgeous welldone to mum xxx keep us updated wiv picciesxx:biggrin:


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

9, :dear god! poor lass, its a good job she has you to help her:thumbup1:. congrats Lady Panther, and to you. good luck also, for in a few weeks its gonna be mayhem! was bad enough with my 5 kittens last summer, but 9!!!!!!!

enjoy them, for they grow sooooo quickly


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

wow nine kittens !!! they look lovely looking forward 2 more pics as they grow (have to say your wiccan litter was my fave litter to wach growing on here and its not just the name they where so cute )


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

If you check my website hun most of the owners have sent updated pictures  xx

You'll like this theme too i am sure, though i know, i definitely loved Eva's babies theme too xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

9!!! you had to go one better then me haha!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Well done mummy! Are you going to top them up every morn/eve?

Ooo I like the sound of your 1 x Blue Tortie/Torbie Girl... where abouts are you based again!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> 9!!! you had to go one better then me haha!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Well done mummy! Are you going to top them up every morn/eve?
> 
> Ooo I like the sound of your 1 x Blue Tortie/Torbie Girl... where abouts are you based again!!!


Believe me that certainly wasn't the plan, i have learnt my lesson on asking my girls for small amounts of kittens, cos every time i do the litters get bigger :yikes: xx

I'm currently topping up in dribs and drabs - bit of colostrum here, bit of cimicat there :lol: x it'll just help them along the first 24 hours and hopefully they'll then find a nipple regime!! x i know at least 7 nipples are working but you can't fit 9 mc newborns in a row, they're large kittens lol x

miss torbie is a bruiser of a girly, i'm having her under evaluation until 8 weeks for keeping  but if i don't end up keeping i'm sure it won't be too hard finding a tomboy lass a home lol x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww cant wait for pics!

but seriously I am looking for a maine coon blue tortie! Keep me in mind!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww cant wait for pics!
> 
> but seriously I am looking for a maine coon blue tortie! Keep me in mind!  :thumbsup:


she's looking more like a blue silver tortie tabby now hun - it depends if you want a full solid girl or not but i am sure i shall have one out of my next litter if not, Oz likes to produce his torties lol x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless well done mummy is it normal for them to have this many and can they feed them ok. How many nipples do the females have . Congrats


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on your new HUGE family:lol:
Cant wait to see them grow.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

lol i have been lookin @ ur website 4 updates on pagan girl shes my fave maybe when shes old enough to have a litter we wil have room 4 a kitten lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Ahh bless well done mummy is it normal for them to have this many and can they feed them ok. How many nipples do the females have . Congrats


It's very common with euro lines in the coonie world, i know of a couple of girls who produce up to 11 kittens, sadly usually not all of them make it though x

8 nipples, 9 kittens - Lou = surrogate mother :lol: x

Thanks all x

gained some weight already so that's good  x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

wiccan said:


> lol i have been lookin @ ur website 4 updates on pagan girl shes my fave maybe when shes old enough to have a litter we wil have room 4 a kitten lol


aw hun, she went as pet in the end, she had a slight unbilical hernia from being tied to her bro's by placenta's (mum doesn't like doing that herself and she popped them without me knowing) i just didn't want to risk it and found her a wonderful home not far from here x

Her owner is just waiting for her hair to grow back after spay then i'm due new photo's xx

I plan on trying to keep another blue girl from one of my own litters, so i'm going to be optioning any blue girls i have until the right one pops up lol x


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww what a gorgeous mixture in that huge litter~ congratulations and well done Mum xx looking forward to some piccy's


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations :thumbup1:*


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ill pm you :001_wub:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL, yes i saw...twice :lol: xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations on the babies sorry i wasnt ignoring you I just didnt see the thread till now, They look superb as always.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL it's ok hun, don't worry x

Thanks  xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i really enjoy looking at your pics and the kittens growing up.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> i really enjoy looking at your pics and the kittens growing up.


Thanks hun, that's really nice of you to say xx


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations they are lovely :yesnod: but omg 9 of them!! poor mummy x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Well well, turn of events for the morning...

never bothered to sex the one i thought may be a torbie girl cos they looked torbie ish - well colours come out properly this morning, HE'S a blue silver tabby lol x

so, absolutely no girls!! lol x 9 boys lol x


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> It's very common with euro lines in the coonie world, i know of a couple of girls who produce up to 11 kittens, sadly usually not all of them make it though x


9!!!!! my god youre gonna be busy! lol

all of my coonies (off american imports though, no euro) were from litters of 3 :|

9!!!! *still in shock*

beautiful little babies though


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> 9!!!!! my god youre gonna be busy! lol
> 
> all of my coonies (off american imports though, no euro) were from litters of 3 :|
> 
> ...


yeah i've slept 3 hours in the past few days lol x

ok this boy/girl is confusing me, looks like boys bits but definitely looks like there's cream in the coat x i'm going to reserve judgement on that one until a little bigger i think x

Poor Lady's had me down vets this morning with a temperature x she's now on antib's bless her heart but good thing i went today as it was drying up her milk supply too and that would not have been good either :-s x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Just lost the largest boy 

Seems he suffocated under mum, she didn't move to let him out it seems x


keeping close eye on the others now x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Lou . You don't think of the bigger ones not making it . Hope the others are all ok and tiny one is able to catch up.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I've only just seen this - congratulations! Sorry about the one you lost though.

Liz


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

so sorry Lou xx

D xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

everyone keep thinking positive thoughts please, hopefully the others will do fine and mum will feel better quickly x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry only just seen this post, im so sorry about the little boy you lost 
but on a brighter note, fingers crossed and good luck with the rest of the litter, they look just gorgeous, im so excited for you, xxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh no sorry to hear the boys gone 

Positve thoughts for all the other babies xx :aureola:


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on your Huge new family. I am sorry to hear about the one you lost.
8 Boys!!! :yikes: you are gonna be sooo busy girl :lol:

More pics please when you have time.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Lost the small blue tabby moments ago, he slipped away quietly bless him  x

Even tube feeding didn't save him so it must have been fate the poor soul x

black smoke not doing well either x

the other 6 are getting big though, if me and mum can sustain them then there is hope over that rainbow x

mum's doing better too, definitely much more lively now, these kittens definitely knocked her for 6 x her immune system can't be as good as i thought so she's on vits and mins and good food, along with her anti-b's x

everyone please keep their fingers crossed for them xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

got my fingers and toes crossed here for you my love, i do hope the rest of the litter make it, thinking of you, xxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

thinking of you Lou. Sorry you lost another one but hope the others make it. Fingers crossed for them all especially your little black smoke that's not doing so well. It must have taken a lot out of poor, carrying so many. Hope she's feeling stronger too xxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah it definitely did the poor girl

Sounds awful but she's managing 6 ok so maybe now there's hope for those xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the losses. Keep your chin up.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Keeping everything crossed for you hun sending positive vibes that the others keep getting stronger, sorry for your losses. xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

poisitve thoughts being sent for the babies xx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry for the losses Lou - were all sending you hugs and vibes

xx


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

poor babies, the angels watch over them now.

good luck, hugs and best of wishes are flying towards you, kittens and mummy cat!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Keep thinking positive thoughts girls cos it seems to be working, little smokey has taken some food twice (1/2 cc each time) from a syringe after a few hours of electrolyte drops x

Fingers crossed he has his mothers fight in him!! x

thank you all for the kind words too, it's helped me carry on even when it looks a little bleak x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry for the ones you lost Lou but the little lad seems to be a fighter -  Hope he fights on.

D xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

a whole cc has been had now in one go, over a few minute period of time but he's swallowing and sucking better now than even earlier, so progress has been made so far!! x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> a whole cc has been had now in one go, over a few minute period of time but he's swallowing and sucking better now than even earlier, so progress has been made so far!! x


Better news!! Smokey is a little fighter keeping everything crossed for him

D x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

sO SORRY TO HEAR OF THE BABIES YOU LOST. BIG LOTS OF LUCK WITH ALL THE OTHERS AND HOPE IT ALL GOES SMOOTHLY FROM NOW IN. lol....Teresa


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of the babies, I hope all the others will be ok Keeping you and the babies in my thoughts.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry about the ones you lost 

Positive vibes to little smokey, sounds like a tough one


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds like little smokey has got himself a name :lol: with a name, he should be able to overcome this little mole hill and in no time at all you will be tripping over him as he attacks your slippers:thumbsup:


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your losses, its so sad, fingers crossed for smokey, he sure does sound like a fighter xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Well if i can get him through this (bit of a set back this morning but that was my fault, i slept through the 4am alarm and didn't feed him for a few hours which hasn't helped but he's still strong - however i'm kicking myself anyway)

i need a cocktail name that has the word smokey or smokin' in or something xx


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

I had a quick google lol, only thing i can find is smoky martini but i'm sure there must be more x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just been through my cocktails book but couldn't find any smokey type names . You could go for a malt whisky name as they are often smokey in taste e.g Tallisker, Islay, Dalwhinnie, Ardberg or Bruicladdich to name a few. (I knew 25 years in the off licence trade would come in useful one day )
Hope all the kittens are doing well today and mum is looking after them without too much help


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

The 6 are doing really well, all looking big and were nice weights last night, if i can keep up the top ups i think they'll do fine x mum producing more milk than before now, they're actually getting more full when they feed off her but she still needs a hand as she's still not going to be back on form quickly due to her infection and having to feed kittens x she does love them to pieces though, even little smokey is very much loved and she hasn't been giving up on him either x


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww Lou, sorry a bit late with my post Congratulations on your new bubbas & I am so very sorry about the little ones lost Sounds like you are doing a grand job with them hunni xx 

If Roki is anything to go by, I know you are the best person to get them through xx I met Roki over the weekend & Hazel & saw the lovely Darwin again & Rosie & Toby. Roki is HUGE can't believe the size of him!! He is bloody stunning Lou & I felt very honoured to meet him xx

My fingers are crossed for the little ones but they couldn't be in better hands xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Awwww Lou, sorry a bit late with my post Congratulations on your new bubbas & I am so very sorry about the little ones lost Sounds like you are doing a grand job with them hunni xx
> 
> If Roki is anything to go by, I know you are the best person to get them through xx I met Roki over the weekend & Hazel & saw the lovely Darwin again & Rosie & Toby. Roki is HUGE can't believe the size of him!! He is bloody stunning Lou & I felt very honoured to meet him xx
> 
> My fingers are crossed for the little ones but they couldn't be in better hands xx


Hey Char,

don't worry about being late on this thread, i know how busy it gets xx

unfortunately little smokeys little body gave up the ghost, i think because he finally gave up himself  x but 2 days is a long time to be struggling, i think he did well to have the strength that he did x
i'm heartbroken believe me, but as i've been told today the heaven's have a quota for angels and it's apparently not filled yet x

Roki is a shining star - a tribute to anyone who tried their hardest and pours blood sweat and tears into breeding, even though sometimes we don't get the output we'd like, as long as we try we know we did what we could x
Him doing so well at his show a the weekend made me so so proud and he's also the reason i'll always try so hard to save any i think can be saved x

Hope all your furbubs are well and happy  xx


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

poor smokey, bless him! at least he tried! thoughts and hugs for you x x x


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Hey Char,
> 
> don't worry about being late on this thread, i know how busy it gets xx
> 
> ...


Awwww so sorry Lou xx Breeding is very cruel sometimes but completely agree with all that you have said hunni xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Char x Just going to post pics in the pic section xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry that you lost little smokey . Big hugs for all the others ((())) and you for keeping so positive and giving your all to them xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

How is mummy doing & the babies?

*bug hugs* to them all :aureola:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Smokey, sending positive vibes for the other little babies xxx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss. 
How is everybody doing today?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Well yesterday little blacky (Apollo) had a bad turn, but seems to be coping well now and is on anti-b drops - fingers crossed he does well now x

However the blue silver girl got bad this morning and we've lost her  no reason or rhyme for whatever the hells going on, i can only hope i can keep as many as possible going x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Well yesterday little blacky (Apollo) had a bad turn, but seems to be coping well now and is on anti-b drops - fingers crossed he does well now xHowever the blue silver girl got bad this morning and we've lost her  no reason or rhyme for whatever the hells going on, i can only hope i can keep as many as possible going x


OMG I am so sorry lou I am really hoping things get better for you.* It must be so upsetting


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh Lou I'm so sorry. Lots of positive thoughts for the remaining five xxx


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

thats terrible news, i am soooo sorry to hear this. massive vibes for the rest of them


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

This must be a very upsetting time, I am soo soorry about the little ones lost, hope the remaining babies stay well xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry you lost her Lou 

Hope things get better for you and mum x

D x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone x your positive thoughts for the kittens and mum are very appreciated xxx


----------

